# OPI: Touring America collection



## zadidoll (May 15, 2011)

*OPI: Touring America collection*

The site that I get my OPI info is called Nail Mall and so far they've been pretty accurate in when OPI are releasing new collections. I do try to verify information with either OPI on Facebook or their Pro site OR through one of the three supply houses that I buy from but most of the time Nail Mall has the info long before my supply houses have the items available for pre-order.

Here's another new OPI collection coming this summer and it really reminds me of the _Texas!_ collection. These are set to be released in August 2011.




There are 12 colors in this collection and will retail for $8.50 each. The reds in this collection maybe another Sorbet-like like in the _Texas! _collection however at this time I'm not entirely positive.


Are We There Yet? NL T23
A-taupe the Space Needle NL T24
Color to Diner For NL T25
French Quarter for Your Thoughts NL T26
Get in the Expresso Lane NL T27
Honk If You Love OPI NL T28
I Brake for Manicures NL T29
I Eat Mainely Lobster NL T30
My Address is â€œHollywoodâ€ NL T31
Road House Blues NL T32
Suzi Takes the Wheel NL T33
Uh-oh Roll Down the Window NL T34


----------



## janetgriselle (May 15, 2011)

That is so awesome! and how did I not know there was a "Texas!" collection! I want it without even seeing it haha


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *janetgriselle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so awesome! and how did I not know there was a "Texas!" collection! I want it without even seeing it haha


 From my blog on _Texas_. Visit my blog for pics. I don't have swatches for it up on my blog yet. Working on that section this week.  /emoticons/[email protected]png 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> OPI's Texas Collection is out now and some of the items seem to be a hit and miss among the public. People are disliking the new "sorbets" because of how sheer the colors are. The intent of the sorbets are to be like having a gel nail treatment and I guess if you've never had gels before it looks weird. I love gels because it really does remind me of the transparency of jelly.
> 
> Here are the colors.
> 
> ...


----------



## kayjay (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! Seems like I read about this somewhere a few weeks ago...but I cant remember where. I just remember some of the names.


----------



## Thefemaleclown (May 15, 2011)

I'm so so so excited for this collection. I've been a little underwhelmed by OPI lately but this.. WHOA. I want


----------



## jeanarick (May 15, 2011)

I am loving this collection!


----------

